# Womb Lining



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi

Does anybody know what your womb lining should be for transfer. Also, is there anything you can do to help thicken your womb lining?

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi thornton, ive just got my protocol out and mine says 8mm thickness or more, hope that helps and good luck

Twinkle


----------



## Cailin (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Tara,

As far as I know your lining should be 8mm +  You can take oestrogens to help build your lining, if your clinic thinks you need them (I need them as I am early menopause so no bloody hormones left :0 )  If you have trouble building a lining even with oestrogens then your clinic could prescibe viagra as well - this really works well.

People suggest brazil nuts, pineapple juice & selenium supplements - I think the brazil nuts & juice have selenium in them. 

Good Luck
Caillin xx


----------



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks ladies

I am just waiting for LH surge (on day nine at mo) and went for a scan today and lining was 5.7mm - they will try with a natural cycle so not sure if I will get any support.

I will keep at brazil nuts etc

Good luck to you all 
xx


----------

